# Old BFG revival



## mhsprecher (Apr 21, 2021)

My ex bought this before we were married and she had it for over 40 years.  I was helping her clear out her place as she was selling and saw it sitting in the back yard where it had been sitting for many years.  I hated the thought of it getting junked, so I adopted it.  I thought about a restoration, but decided to just get it operable again due to many other projects in the queue.  

I have replaced most of the bearings and got some new tires and tubes.  It has gone surprisingly well so far.  I ordered the wrong size bearings for the back axle, so I need to wait until the right ones arrive.  I bought a seat that has a different mounting bracket, so I need to see if I can get that sorted out.  Hopefully it will be back on the road by the end of next week.  My plan is to treat the metal with Gibbs oil to maintain the patina and keep it from rusting further.

My kids are both psyched that I have saved it, so that has made it an even more worthwhile project.  It even has a name:  El Cabello, which is Spanish for "the horse."


----------



## rollfaster (Apr 21, 2021)

Have fun building it!!


----------



## Pondo (May 4, 2021)

I like the direction you're taking this one, patina builds are awesome.  Should be fun to ride.  Looking forward to seeing it up and running.  Great stuff!


----------



## mhsprecher (May 6, 2021)

I finally finished the bike.  

I needed one rear axle bearing, which I was able to procure from someone on the site and reassembled the bike today.  I replaced the bearings in the crank and steering tube, plus one of the rear axle bearings.  It also needed a new seat and one pedal.  I unfortunately cross threaded the old pedal when installing it, so I need to get back to that.  

I took a Dremel tool wire brush to the frame and fenders and then applied some Gibbs oil to slow down further oxidation.  The chain was pretty rough, but I soaked it Rust911 and lubed it.  I took it for a ride around the block and it did okay.


----------



## MEKANIXFIX (May 6, 2021)

Hi I liked the story and the Schwinn DX style,from the 50s got back to life! Ride and enjoy it*!* one funny fact when read the post, your name bike it's "el caballo" for the horse in Spanish! el cabello means the hair"


----------



## mhsprecher (May 6, 2021)

"el caballo" for the horse in Spanish! el cabello means the hair".  One must be careful about the spelling!


----------



## MEKANIXFIX (May 6, 2021)

mhsprecher said:


> "el caballo" for the horse in Spanish! el cabello means the hair".  One must be careful about the spelling!



Don't worry that happened everyday! Just added more fun to the story*!* keep going whit your nice work and enjoy your ride*!*


----------



## JimRoy (May 6, 2021)

Very nice.  Thanks for getting it back on the road.


----------



## SoBayRon (May 6, 2021)

Great save, Now you get to ride it!


----------

